# Day 1- Testing Sigma 120-300 OS



## coastalconn (Oct 24, 2013)

So my freaking breakfast cook no showed this morning and really cut into my time with my day 1 testing.  I know several people are interested about how this lens performs.  I love it!  It's a beast around 7# with the 2x TC attached.  Focus speed is quick, not lightning fast, but seems to track really well with no nervousness.  The OS system is fantastic.  Sharpness you can judge for yourself.. All comments or questions welcome... 

1 1/80th handheld at 600mm


Sparrow Test 1/80th by krisinct, on Flickr

2 The Osprey test 1/100th Handheld at 600mm



Osprey 1/100th with 2x TC 50% crop 2 by krisinct, on Flickr

3 Tracking Osprey in flight



Tracking test with 2x TC F6.3 by krisinct, on Flickr

4 Bokeh Test with 2x TC handheld F6.3 1/100th - cropped



Bokeh Test by krisinct, on Flickr


5 100% crop wide open for Wackii



100% crop F2.8 by krisinct, on Flickr

6 f2.8 at 300mm for Wackii



Seagull F2.8 by krisinct, on Flickr

7 For Astronikon.. Subject Isolation at F2.8,F4 and F5.6



Subject Isolation test by krisinct, on Flickr

8 Teleconverter test F5.6,F6.3,F7.1 and F8



2x Teleconverter Test by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 24, 2013)

All great pictures. But I totally love #2 - the detail in the feathers and s/he's looking back.  Totally awesome !!

Thanks for the Subject Isolation at F2.8,F4 and F5.6
I'd like to get a 300 but would never be able to pop for a f/2.8 but the fixed Nikons 300mm f/4 AF-D are affordable if I save up.

The teleconverter looks best at 7.1


----------



## Overread (Oct 24, 2013)

Darn it I need stronger arms if you can get those sharp shots at those speeds! Looks like you got a great copy of the lens - fantastic results


----------



## matthewo (Oct 24, 2013)

looks real nice.  that's some good stuff.  your doing well to get sharp results a 1/80 with a focal distance that long.  that OS must be good.  I don't even try that slow with my 500mm and VR II...


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks real good Kris. Nice and sharp.


----------



## quinte (Oct 24, 2013)

Good stuff!  Wee bit jealous but I'll get over it.  Heeee!


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 24, 2013)

quinte said:


> Good stuff! Wee bit jealous but I'll get over it. Heeee!



Me to but after carrying 7 pounds of glass all day the jealousy may go away.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks to me like the lens is as good, or better than, the sensor.The 4-panel gull crop set looks really good on 2,3,4, and pretty decent on #1. The osprey in the tree shot looks like it's right on the low border of shake/no-shake, which is really GOOD stabilizing!!!! I'm glad you scored this lens!


----------



## wackii (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for testing this lens out, Kris.  The wide open 300mm f2.8 looks great (love the creamy background).  Actually pix using the 2x TC are excellent as well.  You do have steady hands to handheld shots using 600mm at 1/80th 1/100th sec.  Awesome results.  I think this will be my early xmas gift after I head back from Zion NP


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 24, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> The teleconverter looks best at 7.1


 I think even at 1/3 stop it sharpens up really well especially considering it is a 2x Tele!



Overread said:


> Darn it I need stronger arms if you can get those sharp shots at those speeds! Looks like you got a great copy of the lens - fantastic results


The Tokina weighed 6 pounds so it is really less than a pound more.  Shooting with the Tokina was like pre-game 



matthewo said:


> looks real nice.  that's some good stuff.  your doing well to get sharp results a 1/80 with a focal distance that long.  that OS must be good.  I don't even try that slow with my 500mm and VR II...


I have pretty stable hands, but I wasn't expecting results that good.  I was kind of planning on 1/200th being the cutoff at 600..  I'm guessing it is probably 98% the performance of the big Nikons?



DarkShadow said:


> quinte said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff! Wee bit jealous but I'll get over it. Heeee!
> ...


The only thing to be jealous about is my Popeye arms 
I actually have kind of a custom strap so it is like carrying around a back pack all day (except it is in front)



Derrel said:


> Looks to me like the lens is as good, or better than, the sensor.The 4-panel gull crop set looks really good on 2,3,4, and pretty decent on #1. The osprey in the tree shot looks like it's right on the low border of shake/no-shake, which is really GOOD stabilizing!!!! I'm glad you scored this lens!


I can't complain on number 1 being wide open with the 2x TC.  But I will probably shoot it at F6.3 or F7.1 with the TC.  Thank you for posting the picture of my soon to be lens 3 weeks ago 



wackii said:


> Thanks for testing this lens out, Kris.  The wide open 300mm f2.8 looks great (love the creamy background).  Actually pix using the 2x TC are excellent as well.  You do have steady hands to handheld shots using 600mm at 1/80th 1/100th sec.  Awesome results.  I think this will be my early xmas gift after I head back from Zion NP


No problem


----------



## matthewo (Oct 24, 2013)

d7100 time 

just give up the d400 aint coming. lol.... no I hope im wrong....


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 24, 2013)

matthewo said:


> d7100 time
> 
> just give up the d400 aint coming. lol.... no I hope im wrong....



NOOO! I just can't do it  Long live the D400! (at least in my dreams)


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

Kris, looks like you have a winner!  That second shot is to die for.  I am looking forward to seeing more of your shots with this lens.

WesternGuy


----------



## Judobreaker (Oct 26, 2013)

Great lens isn't it? 
1/80 is a pretty darn slow shutter speed btw... I'm gonna have to practice that. xD


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 26, 2013)

Judobreaker said:


> Great lens isn't it?
> 1/80 is a pretty darn slow shutter speed btw... I'm gonna have to practice that. xD


I never noticed you had one!  Nice looking gallery!  I just got my 1.4x TC today so I will be spending tomorrow with that...  I would have to say the lens has exceeded my expectations so far!


----------



## Judobreaker (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep, I've had it for about 1.5y now and am very pleased.
Thanks btw. 
Recently got a 1.4x TC for it too (along with the D800) and I really am very impressed by what it can do.


----------

